# No output to sub with 1124



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

I am hooking up my 1124 for the first time. I have set the input level but I am getting no output to the sub. the sub is just dead, with the BFD out of bypass mode it looks like it is sending a signal to the sub(output levels are moving) but there is no sound coming from the sub. any thoughts?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> with the BFD out of bypass mode it looks like it is sending a signal to the sub(output levels are moving) but there is no sound coming from the sub. any thoughts?


Is it sending a signal when in bypass?

Are the connections balanced or unbalanced?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

no there is no signal when it is in bypass (the in/out light flashing). I am using 1/4 mic jacks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am using 1/4 mic jacks.


Can you be more specific. Are you feeding unbalanced to the BFD input with an RCA to 1/4" TS cable, and the same on the output of the BFD?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

yes. I just put it on "of" mode and the sub started working. I was under the impression that it needed to be in "pa" for the eq to be on.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OF turns of a specific filter and PA turns on the filter in parametric mode.

All filters should initially be placed in the OF mode for the program you want to use (i.e. Program 4) . This ensures that none are in the feedback destroy mode.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

so after I load the filters then I put it back in PA mode?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> so after I load the filters then I put it back in PA mode?


Yes, for every filter you use. Leave the rest in OF.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

sweet. thanks for the help


----------

